# Legally processed deer



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

As many are aware once a deer is processed you do not need to keep the tag, but at what point is a deer considered legally processed? Does it have to be quartered up, deboned or deboned and packaged for storage.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I would think pgk. for storage.


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

As soon as the processing begins the deer no longer needs to be tagged.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> As soon as the processing begins the deer no longer needs to be tagged.



If thats the case than at which point has processing began? Is it when the deer is skinned or when meat has been removed from the deer, if the second is the case than you could argue that once the inside straps are removed the processing has started and those can be removed in the field.

My personal opinion is in line with walleye mike but I was curious as to what the actual legal take is on this.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> As soon as the processing begins the deer no longer needs to be tagged.


Unless the head/antlers are taken. Then the tag needs to stay with the head/antlers.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

JWICKLUND said:


> Unless the head/antlers are taken. Then the tag needs to stay with the head/antlers.


How long does the tag need to stay with the antlers? If I come back from the processor with the antlers tagged, at what point can I toss the tag? 

I still have old antlers in my garage with old tags on them. I assume I don't need to keep the tag at some point.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wildlife Conservation Order:

3.103 Issuance of deer kill tags; validation of deer kill tag; unlawful acts.
Sec. 3.103. (1) The director shall issue a kill tag as part of each deer hunting license. A person who kills a deer
shall immediately validate the kill tag by notching out the appropriate information on the tag and attach the kill tag
to the antler, lower jaw, or gambrel of the deer in a secure and permanent manner.
(2) Except as provided in this subsection for the removal of a kill tag, it shall be unlawful to possess or transport a
deer without a validated deer kill tag attached. The kill tag shall remain attached to the deer until any 1 of the
following conditions are met:
(a) The carcass is processed or butchered for consumption by an individual for their personal use.
(b) The carcass is accepted for processing and recorded by a commercial processor. If the antlers or head is
returned to the person submitting the animal to the commercial processor, the kill tag shall accompany the head or
antlers.
(c) The carcass is accepted for processing and recorded by a taxidermist.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

after working for a processor and being checked first hand by CO's, if it is a buck, the tag NEEDS to stay with the antlers until you take the antlers home or to where they will not be moved around, i.e driven around to show people. OR if it is going to the taxidermist, the tag needs to stay with the head all the way to the taxidermist and you will get the tag along with the deer when it is mounted. most mounted deer I have seen have the tags on the back of the mount. if you are just planning on taking the antlers home and putting them in the garage you can remove the tag once you put it in your garage.


----------

